# M3 CD Changer



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Recently traded a '95 M3 for an '04 M3...we still have a '99 M3 as well. However, now I'm very seriously thinking about getting rid of the '99... 

Was wondering if anybody knew whether the OEM CD changer from the '99 will fit the '04. I've spoken to 3 different dealers about this and none of them could give me a definitive answer. Thanks.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I THINK the 99 changer is the same as the later cars. 95 was the changeover year to the current setup. I know that the 2000 M Roadster and the E46 M3 use the same changer.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

Yes, it will work.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

jafo said:


> Yes, it will work.


Sounds good, thanks!


----------

